# Oops



## Leopard Gecko (May 9, 2011)

I went to the fish store the other day and bought 4 corys (labelled assorted corys). I thought they were all the same kind but after watching them for a while I'm noticing some differences. 


They all have a yellowish blotch behind their eyes and a black line that starts there. 

On three of them the line slowly fades and doesn't go all the way to the tail but on the other one it doesn't fade and it goes all the way. 

Also the three are shiny green along their black line when the light shines on them just right and the other one doesn't have this. 



Can anyone tell what kind(s) of corys I have from this description? I might be able to get a picture in a few days.

So far they all seem to school together but maybe I should exchange the different one?


----------



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

The ones that are green may be Emerald Cory's but Im no expert as I have bronze corys


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Don't Bronze cory's also have a greenish sheen in some lighting?


----------



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

holly12 said:


> Don't Bronze cory's also have a greenish sheen in some lighting?


Actually they do now that you mention it


----------



## Leopard Gecko (May 9, 2011)

I think corys must commonly be misidentified. When I searched for pictures of emerald corys, some pictures that look just like my fish came up but the same thing happened when I searched for bronze corys. I'm wondering if maybe I have just one species but only one male/female and three of the opposite or just one who looks a little different. I'll have to get some pictures for you guys to really identify them.


----------



## Leopard Gecko (May 9, 2011)

I looked at the pictures of emerald corys some more and I think the ones that look like mine are misidentified because there are only a couple of them. Looking at the bronze cory pictures, I found out about Venezuela corys. Apparently, they might really be the same species. 3 of mine looked like the Venezuela corys and one looked more like a bronze. 

The 3 though seem to be changing color a little since I've gotten them though and look about the same as the other one. Maybe they just needed some good food. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

Glad you are headed in the right direction! Enjoy those Cory's!


----------

